# Injury/Disease - choose all that apply



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I seem to have bad luck with a particular injury. Which injury or disease have you dealt with? Is there a particular one that seems to be a trend in your dogs? 

In this poll, you should be able to mark more than one option. Also, my suggestion is if you don't recognize the injury/disease you can Google it or assume you haven't had to deal with it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

None of the above here. There are none I've had to deal with more than once. Logan had SIADH, syndrome of inappropriate anti diuretic hormone but thats pretty rare. Tessa has chronic dry eye but not pannus. Emma needs enzymes to maintain weight, but she was negative for EPI so I didn't select it. 

Injury wise the worst I've had to deal with was Tessa's broken leg, everything else has been minor cuts or strains.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Torn semitedinosus muscle in Hunther's left rear leg.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't had any of those in my GSD, but my Golden had spinal spondylosis, DJD in her hips and arthritis in her hips and wrists (as she got older), and bloat (with torsion, had to have emergency surgery at 11 years old).


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I haven't had any real health issues like that with Odin yet (knock on wood!), he did last summer have a slight strain to his knee I guess you could say after he landed badly playing frisbee but it was quickly resolved after some light rest.

Harley, my shep mix had hypothyroidism and spondylosis before she passed.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I also had one with spondylosis and also hemangiosarcoma


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

My previous GS "Koda" r.i.p. Had both cruciates done


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the ones I checked pertaining to my gsd's past &present were chronic erhlichiosis, osteo, pano, perianal fistula's, cruciate.


----------



## laughaha (Apr 13, 2011)

Fugi had degenerative myelopathy during the last yr of life- she lived to be almost 13.

Christy died from cancerous tumor complications (due to location) when she was 13.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I only used my GSDs for the poll, so all I checked was the ligament damage. (Forgot that my male GSD had Ehrlichia... whoops!)

If I'd added my Rottie, we would've had a bunch more issues!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I have only had one health issue with Otto.... Panosteitis it went away after a few months.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have dealt with:
Degenerative Myelopathy
Erlichia
Pannus
Pano


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

None of the above.

I am currently dealing with some sort of mystery skin thing (vet can't pin point what it is, even through scrapings) but I am not sure if this is a one time thing (first time it has occured) or if this is going to be a on-going issue.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dealt with pano with both Cain and Dazzle, Doc escaped without having it which completely blew my personal theory that it was more prevalent in larger dogs that had growth spurts. LOL, Doc should have been the poster child.

I lost Cain to a peripheral nerve sheath tumor on his spinal cord. According to necropsy/vet report it is a particularly aggressive cancerous tumor.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

FYI: My dogs seem to be plagued with stifle cruciate ligament damage. Both my (rip) past GSD at a young age, under 3 years old, were injured. So I am terribly paranoid and consequently trying to be extra careful with Minka. My husband's Lab also has a bad knee. 

Both GSD had good hips but I seem to luck out with the knees 

How it happened: The female GSD was clipped (like in football) when playing chase with my step-son. I think my male GSD and the Lab were injured jumping for frisbees, so I don't do that game with my dogs. BTW, the lab was injured before I met my husband so nobody can blame that on me!

When playing fetch with the chuck-it, I keep the balls low and the real chuck- it balls seem to bounce high on only the first one or two bounces so by the time the dog gets there she usually doesn't have to leap into the air. Where I see the risk is when they end up landing on the back legs. There have been occasional times where Minka has jumped for a ball and she seems to land more cat like - on all 4 feet. Phew! I hold my breath evert time. I know, neurotic.

The 2 past GSD also ended up with Degenerative myelopathy but they both lived to 12 and 13. This disease didn't show itself until those later years.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I have only dealt with Degenerative Myelopathy with my previous GSD. Thankfully my current GSD hasn't had anything major.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

CainGSD said:


> I dealt with pano with both Cain and Dazzle, Doc escaped without having it which completely blew my personal theory that it was more prevalent in larger dogs that had growth spurts. LOL, Doc should have been the poster child.
> 
> I lost Cain to a peripheral nerve sheath tumor on his spinal cord. According to necropsy/vet report it is a particularly aggressive cancerous tumor.


Sorry to hear about Cain. It's bad enough that our sweet dogs have to age much less losing them from a disease.

Minka is small and was not a fast grower and did not have pano. I think at 11 months she is past the age where that usually shows up. So she follows your theory


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So far none of my dogs have had any! Nikon's had two very small sebacceous cysts that we popped and got rid of. He had a weird thing with his ears but it was mainly cosmetic and has been resolving on its own since we moved (I suspect he had an allergy to something in our old house). He's had a few nasty torn claws (has one now) but those are fixable and not really a "disease". Nikon also has transitional vertebrae which is genetic but doesn't have any real implications (his hips are OFA Good). Other than that, just some minor/common injuries or illnesses that are not indicative of genetic or chronic conditions.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma gets sebaceous cysts, I drain them at home.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> I also had one with spondylosis and also hemangiosarcoma


:teary: Several of the Hooligans have died from hemangiosarcoma, a couple have had spondylosis but died from other issues.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

JanaeUlva said:


> FYI: My dogs seem to be plagued with stifle cruciate ligament damage. Both my (rip) past GSD at a young age, under 3 years old, were injured. So I am terribly paranoid and consequently trying to be extra careful with Minka. My husband's Lab also has a bad knee.


Just an FYI, there are some studies that link stifle injuries with early speuter. Not sure what age your dogs were spayed/neutered at, but my Luna was spayed at 10 weeks of age and she has a torn ACL. A friend of mine had her giant breed dog spayed at four months of age and has dealt with two TPLO surgeries so far.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Just an FYI, there are some studies that link stifle injuries with early speuter. Not sure what age your dogs were spayed/neutered at, but my Luna was spayed at 10 weeks of age and she has a torn ACL. A friend of mine had her giant breed dog spayed at four months of age and has dealt with two TPLO surgeries so far.


My current vet told me the same thing! However, the GSD were all neutered later in life - The female at 4 the male at 3. The Lab was neutered very young so that could have contributed to his knees; that and being an overly large dog playing frisbee


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

My dogs had some type of worm not sure not anymore and healthy again


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

11 GSDs lost to cancer,ages 5 year's, 12 year's and the rest 10 year's. One DM, 13 year's. No problem's so far with 2 year old. New 10 year old rescue,athritic.
Linzi


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Brutus hasn't had any of those, thank God.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Dakota was diagnosed w/ DM at 10 yo. He lived to nearly 14yo.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

We also had a problem with king that I don't even know if the vets knew what it was. We took him to the vet because he became paralyzed one morning. They tried to gather blood from him but it stressed him too much. It turned out he did not have any blood in his veins. He ended up dying in my arms. It was tough when the vets could not figure out what was wrong the last couple of ears.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

JanaeUlva said:


> My current vet told me the same thing! However, the GSD were all neutered later in life - The female at 4 the male at 3. The Lab was neutered very young so that could have contributed to his knees; that and being an overly large dog playing frisbee


If that is the case then why do humane society require the spay or neuter of dogs when they are so young.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

juliejujubean said:


> If that is the case then why do humane society require the spay or neuter of dogs when they are so young.


Because the euthanization of healthy/young/etc dogs due to overpopulation is a bigger issue than the possible negative health affects of early spay/neuter. And the only way to guarantee there won't be a purposeful or accidental litter from the animals they adopt out, is to ensure they're altered before being placed.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

None of those issues with my boy, thank goodness!


----------

